# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  phần mềm chat miễn phí

## canhotanbinh

ychatty – chat trên mobile siêu rẻ

ychatty là phần mềm chat trên điện thoại di động mới nhất do công ty netcom phát triển. với ychatty bạn có thể online mọi lúc mọi nơi với chi phí cực rẻ, truy cập nhanh vào thẳng server yahoo mà không cần phải đăng kí bất kỳ một loại acount nào.

ychatty có giao diện khá thân thiện vì tương đối giống những phiên bản yahoo messenger trên máy tính nên được rất nhiều người sử dụng.
ychatty hỗ trợ tất cả các dòng máy có hỗ trợ java 1.0 trở lên và có kết nối gprs.
nếu chưa có kết nối gprs các bạn hãy soạn tin gprs gửi 6785
để tải về điện thoại chỉ cần soạn tin nhắn:
<div style="text-align: center">chat gửi 6785​</div> để tải trực tiếp về máy tính,truy cập link sau:
 http://netsms.vn/ychatty.jar
tất cả các dịch vụ đều có trên website:
http://netsms.vn =>> hãy click để khám phá
http://netsms.vn/ad.html

----------

